# Breeder - Kentucky?



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a Husky/Roan colored rat .. i've just fallen in love with them i think they're so darling! But i can't find a breeder anywhere near this area


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

You've already responded to my other post, but I wanted to reply here as well. Of the lines I recently adopted from RH, there is no roan or husky, sorry. But I do agree that it is a beautiful color. 

As far as I know, there are no breeders in Kentucky and most in OH are about midway up the state and even further north. And the only breeder listed for TN on Ratster is apparently no longer breeding. Their page hasn't been updated in almost a year.

It is my hope to form my own line here at RRR and also begin breeding from my mentors lines. They may eventually be combined, but each breeding will be based on the goal of improving the next generation. Hopefully I can keep one line seperate as to provide an outcross. Of course, once you use an outcross in a line, it's no longer an outcross. Which is why outcrosses (unrelated rats) is so difficult, in comparison to line breeding (breeding related rats). Line breeding is a very useful tool when establishing good health and temperament in lines. You can mess up an entire generation by using the wrong outcross.

But that's more breeder mumbo jumbo that I'm sure you're not particularly interested in. Stay in contact, perhaps I'll have some rittens available that will catch your eye. Or I could direct you towards another rattery or a rescue who could help you out


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey bmwing...if you'd like to try the rescue route, FurrButt Farms Rat Rescue is out of Louisville, and they are always updating on Petfinder. Lots of different varieties. Here's a like that might (hopefully) work, so you can look through. I think you can actually contact them and ask about certain colors/types. Good luck, I love the huskies and they're so hard to find!

http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?animal=Small&Furry&breed=Rat&preview=1&exact=1


----------

